# VGSR's third charity run video - Lots of GSDs



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Virginia German Shepherd Rescue Virginia German Shepherd Rescue recently hosted their third annual fun run/walk in Burke VA.

Please enjoy all of the beautiful dogs that came out to enjoy the event with us!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Xdpjp2Pgkqc


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like a great day. Thanks for posting. Its fantastic to see these pups all with their forever families enjoying the life they were meant to have.


----------

